# How much Aspirin Can You Safely Take?



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

How many miligrams Aspirin can an average size person safely take in a several hour period?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You would have to read the labels. Each product may be different.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Read the label.

I know one can safely take more than the label directs, but I also know you certainly aren't going to take too much if you follow the label.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

there is no label, it's mixed in with prescription barbiturates and caffeine for migraines in fiorinal, and we don't have any regular aspirin to look at.

Really I just want to take more of the barbiturates, but I'll probably stop. I guess I could search online.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Thomas Paine said:


> there is no label, it's mixed in with prescription barbiturates and caffeine for migraines in fiorinal, and we don't have any regular aspirin to look at.
> 
> Really I just want to take more of the barbiturates, but I'll probably stop. I guess I could search online.


Is this for recreational purposes or are you using the barb as an anti-anxiety med?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Is this for recreational purposes or are you using the barb as an anti-anxiety med?


It's a migraine medication, and I would never use it for recreation. That would be prescription drug abuse. Recreation is prohibited unless it involves binge drinking alcohol.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, 325 mg Aspirin in Fiorinal, and the recommended max dosage of aspirin in a day is 4,000 mg.

I figure that means it's absolutely safe to take 6 pills in 6 hours, and fairly safe to take 12 in 6 hours, especially if you don't take anymore after that.

Unless my math is getting fuzzy. I did already take 4 along with my klonopin.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

due to aches and pains, I took much asprin over many years and now realise I was lucky to get away with no problems

a stomach ulcer is apparently quite common from high doses

I got absolutely no calming effect from it, ironically my doc now has me taking a small dose, 100mg daily to thin my blood


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

In the labels that I have read it says that an amount of 1,500 - 3,000 mg of acetylsalicylic acid is allowed per day. A single dose may be 500 - 1,000 mg. That dose can be taken at in intervall of 4 - 8 hours.

BTW, ever heard that headache medication often causes headaches itself when taken regularly two, three times a week? They become stronger and come more often.

You might want to look into the analgesic rebound headache when headache is a constant problem for you.


----------

